# Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2007)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.

Die Gewinner im Oktober waren:
NorbertF 
slowhand 
---TollerHecht---
pebe
fraibeuter 

Alle anderen können sich jetzt hier wieder für den November bewerben!


----------



## spin-paule (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auf ein Neues...
Hallo Anglerboard-Team,

ich interessiere mich für die Jahres-Aktion "Peter-Biedron-Wobbler".

Ich befische mehrmals wöchentlich im Hohenlohekreis die Flüsse Kocher und
Jagst mit der Spinnrute.

Zielfische sind Hecht, Ü40-Barsch und Forelle, wobei gewässerbedingt stets auch mit großen Döbel zu rechnen ist.

Ich würde mich freuen, Teil dieser Aktion zu sein und bin gerne bereit,
von meinen Erfahrungen mit den Peter-Biedron-Wobblern zu berichten!

Einen schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Als leidenschaftlicher "Wobbler" teste ich gerne mal eine Alternative zum Avatarbild  ...

Einsatz: 
Wann: Immer wenn es geht und es geht irgendwie immer ...

Wo: Isar, Amper: also in Fließgewässer mit unterschiedlichen Strukturen wie Tiefen und auch von sehr starker Strömung bis hin zu Stillwasserzonen 
... zur ihrer Erholung dürfen die Wobbler natürlich dann auch mal in natürlichen See und in Kiesgruben ...

Auf wen: Zielfisch ist Hecht und Zander, mal sehen ob die eine oder andere GroßForelle sich verführen läßt ...
nun habe ich auch eine Flußstrecke mit Rapfen ...


----------



## Big Man (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Neue Chance neues Glück.

Ich bin immer noch an vielen Baggerseen rund um Erfurt für einen Test der Wobs bereit.


----------



## steppes (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo da ich leidenschaftlicher Spinnangler mit nun bereits 20jähriger Erfahrung im Angeln bin, würde ich die Wobbler gerne Testen. Meine Angelgewässer sind der Rhein, Main und ein Baggersee. Würde gerne damit einen schönen Hecht überlisten. Angeln gehe ich das ganze Jahr über und ca. 1-2mal die Woche.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

würd die Wobbler gerne am Rhein testen - wollte den Winter noch ein paar Zander fangen #h


----------



## höcht (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würd die Wobber im schönen Bayern an der unausgebauten Donau auf Zander, Hecht und Schied testen und in den Vereinsweihern auf Hecht und Zander. Geangelt werden die Wobbler bei mir von Mai bis Dezember 1-2 mal in der Woche


----------



## marca (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Gerne würde auch ich die Wobbler in den niederländischen Kanälen auf Zander,Hecht und Barsch testen.
Die Maas ist auch unser Revier.


----------



## Jschleusi (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für diese Testaktion.

Ich interessier mich seit Ende des Sommers immer mehr für das Raubfischangeln mit Wobblern und möchte daher die neuen Modelle kennenlernen. Auf den ersten Blick machen sie ja schonmal einen guten Eindruck.

Fischen werde ich damit in einigen Baggerseen der Umgebung sowie in Oker und Mittellandkanal sooft es die Zeit zulässt. Zielfische werden sein Hecht, Barsch und Zander.


----------



## Easy East (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann bewerbe ich mich mal für das November-Paket.
Zielfisch Zander, Dorsch, Mefo.
Gewässer: Elbe durch Hamburg, Ostsee um Fehmarn (Kleinboot)
Wann immer es geht, auch mal nur ne Stunde nach Feierabend.
Am Wochenende immer einen halben Tag, ab und an auch ein ganzes Wochenende wenn die Familie mitspielt.

Gruß, Easy


----------



## flexmaster (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin!

Ich angel seit 2 Jahren am Neckar bei Stuttgart!
Da ich Schüler bin und nicht so viel Geld besitze um mir regelmäßig Wobbler zu kaufen, würde ich mich doch sehr freuen auch einmal richtige gute Wobbler zu fischen.

In diesem Sinne,


Felix


----------



## lockenkopf (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,

uns schon wieder ein Schwab ;-) Geangelt wir in vereinseigenen Gewässern und im Neckar. Bevorzugt auf Hecht und Zander. Da die aber meine Wobbler z.Z. nicht sonderlich mögen, wäre was Neues mal richtig toll. Versprochen, dass ich ausgiebig testen werde - nur Erfolge kann ich nicht versprechen ;-)

Perti vom lockenkopf


----------



## LUKA$ (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für diese Wunderschönen Wobbler, ich würde sie an einigen Vereinsseen, der Lippe und am Möhnesee testen.
Meine Zielfische wären Hecht Zander oder auch Barsche.
Interresant findee ich sie vorallem an einem unserer Vereinseen einzusetzten da dieser zwar Hechte bis zu 1m beinhaltet jedoch sehr selten welche gefangen werden.
Innovativ finde ich vorallem die versschiedenen ösen zum einhaken weche lauftiefe und laufverhalten verändern sollen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Also dann, neuer Versuch.
Gewässer Ein super Hechtgewässer in Holland.
Zielfisch: Hecht.


----------



## Bier (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo?: langsam fleissende Flüsse, Kanäle, Seen, Bäche ... eigendlich überall, wo man Wobbler nur reinhalten kann. Grösstenteils aber im Moment in der Dahme!

Zielfisch ist in erster Linie der Hecht aber uahc Barsche und Zander.

Wann? Na am liebsten sofort!


----------



## Baifisch (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bewerbe mich auch:
Fließwasser Hecht; See Zander und Hecht


----------



## Master Hecht (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo: Ems, zwei Baggerseen
Wann: Immer wenn ich Lust und Zeit hab
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Döbel und Rapfen.

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen, da ich mit den bisherigen Wobblern immer unzufrieden war und ob diese wirklich si gut fangen wie ich es gehört habe.

Viele Grüße und ein allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## duc996freak (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo

Wo: Ems, Emssee, Axtbach und 3 weitere Seen
Zeit: meistens in den abendstunden
Zielfische sind alle willigen und leckeren Raubfische

mfg Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

nein ich bewerbe mich nicht!


----------



## Sven1984 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo

Da möchte ich mch dann doch auch mal bewerben.
Meine befischten Gewässer sind : Die Stör , die Elbe im Hamburger bereich sowies 3 Baggerseen bei uns auf der Ecke.
Meine Zielfische sind Hecht Zander und Barsch.

MFG Sven


----------



## Kaljan (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich würde sehr gerne die Wobbler in unseren teichen, seen und "flüssen" testen und diese Wobbler auf ihre eigenschaften testen und ob diese für flache bereiche gut geeignet sind, ob es auch mit der "selbstauswahl" der tauchtiefe an unseren flachen teichen klappt , weil ich bis jetzt noch keinen perfekten Wobbler gefunden habe. 
Und ich würde auch gerne mal den ein oder anderen kapitalen Barsch landen und ich hoffe, dass ich das mit den wobblern endlich schaffe, falls ich die gewinne . |evil:

MfG Kaljan |wavey:


----------



## angler0507 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Fische gerne mit Wobbler auf Hecht, grosse Bachforellen, Döbel und Rapfen
Einsatzgebiet: Rhein bei Basel (Hauptstrom und Restrhein), Birs (kleiner, flacher Fluss bei Basel) sowie ein romantischer kleiner Weiher (mit Wasserschloss in der Mitte, aber vor allem guten Hechten)


----------



## Sport_fischer (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Meine bewerbung:

Ich habe ein breites spektrum zum angeln direkt vor der Haustür.

Die Elbe, Schwinge (ein kleiner Fluss der in die Elbe mündet), diverse Seen und eine Lehmkuhle.

Fische bevorzugt auf Barsch Zander und Hecht aber auch Rapfen und forellen sind manchmal willkommener Beifang!


----------



## marley (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Da ich dem Raubfisch bevorzugt mit Spinnködern nachstelle, würden sich etliche Testszenarien für die Wobblermodelle ergeben!

Einsaztgebiete und gleichzeitig Hausgewässer sind: der Rhein (Köln/Bonn), die Sieg, Mosel sowie Talsperren (bsp: Steinbachtalsperre) und kleinere Seen!

Zielfische?: Zander, Hecht , Barsch , Döbel, Rapfen, Seeforellen und mit einem "klingedem" Topköder könnte auch mein erster Spinnwels am Rheinufer liegen!

Die Technik des Geräts köönte mir dabei durchaus behilflich sein!


----------



## astroingo (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Den Hecht möcht jagen
und zwar auf Ruhr
rund um die Uhr
nicht bei Hagen
sondern in Essen
und zum Essen!

Grüße

Ingo


----------



## siwok44 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich wurde mal auch gerne die Wobbler im Rhein auf Zander und Hecht testen: wann? drei bis vier mal pro Woche. Rentner haben ja Zeit!


----------



## Balticstar (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde mich freuen die Wobbler zu testen um meine Erfahrungen weiterzugeben.

Wo: Oder, Alt und Neu
Wann: Immer wenn ich Zeit hab
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Döbel und Rapfen.


----------



## duck_68 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich möchte mich auch für ein Testpaket der Wobbler bewerben.

Befischt werden regelmäßig verschiedene Baggerseen und Fließgewässer wie der Oberlauf des Mains im Raum Bamberg. In den Baggerseen würden die Wobbler vom Ufer wie auch vom Boot aus getestet werden. Zielfische sind in allen Gewässern Hecht und Zander. Wobei von beiden Fischarten in den Gewässern durchaus auch kapitale Fische der 100+ Kategorie zu erwarten sind. In der warmen Jahreszeit werden auf Wobbler immer wieder auch kapitale Rapfen um die 10 Pfund gefangen.

Dass ein ausfühlicher Bericht erfolgt ist selbstverständlich!

Martin


----------



## Alex.k (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Möchte mich auch bewerben, möchte diese Wobbler an der Saale testen, habe drei andere Wobbler von Quantum/Biedron. Möchte gerne weitere testen.

Danke schön


----------



## Dietmar B. (3. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ein herzliches Petri an alle und hier meine Bewerbung!

Ich fische in der Regel ein bis zweimal pro Woche in den holländischen Poldern auf Hecht und manchmal auch in den Flüssen auf Hecht und Rapfen. Den Hechten stelle ich hauptsächlich mit Jerk Baits nach. Ich will aber demnächst mal einen Vergleich zwischen Wobblern und Jerk Baits durchführen. Sind Jerk Baits wirklich die besseren Hechtköder? An einem Tag war dies schon mal nicht der Fall. Da käme mir eine Bereicherung der Auswahl in der Wobblerbox gerade recht.

Petri, Dietmar


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (3. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich werde sie in der Iller auf Huchen und Hecht testen.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (3. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler an Vereinsgewässern auf Hecht testen


----------



## pöp (3. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

und nochmal:

Wo?: Überall in schwaben und Allgäu. Zielfisch Hecht, Wels und Zander. Gehe normalerweise jedes Wochenende wenn ich Zeut habe zum Fischen (eingeschränkt durch Schule, deshalb bis jetzt nur Wochenende, nächstes Jahr, dann jeden Tag)

MfG


----------



## Xantenangler (3. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo 
ich würde die Wobbler an der Xantener Nord- und Südsee testen.
Beim Schleppen vom Boot auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander.
Desweiteren in Holland an verschiedenen Gewässern.
Gruß aus Xanten.


----------



## Mefo2 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, ich würde die Wobbler teils auf Meerforelle testen.
 sonst mit dem belly auf den Nordborgsee in Dänemark.


                              Gruss Mefo2


----------



## OLLI01 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde gerne die Wobbler testen,da ich zum einen fanatischer Hechtangler bin,quasi direkt vor der Tür regelmäßig auf Hecht gehe.
Zweitens,ist seine Philosophie auch meine,und habe sehr viel Erfolg damit.
Aus dem Grunde bin ich auch kein großer Wobbler Fan,was sich ja ändern könnte.
und weil ich die Wobbler bei mir wirklich gnadenlos testen würde.

OLLI


----------



## der MAK (4. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich würde die Wobbler an der Oder, der Müggelspree und an einigen Binnenseen Brandenburgs sowie an der Peene testen.
Ich gehe durchschnittlich 2-3 mal die Woche angeln, egal zu welcher Jahreszeit(im Urlaub auch öfters).
Da ich leidenschaftlicher Spinnangler bin gehören zu meiner Beute sowohl Rapfen, Döbel und Barsch sowie die üblichen Verdächtigen Hecht und Zander.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Mathias


----------



## johny-boy (4. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich würde die schicken Wobbler an unseren Vereinsgewässern (Altarm, Fließgewässer, Teich) auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch testen. Wobei letzteres bei mir noch sehr mager aussieht, würde sich dann vielleicht ändern. Ich geh fast jedes Wochenende los! 
liebe Grüße,
johny-boy


----------



## ZanderKai (4. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

Ich würde die Wobbler an unseren Vereinssseen testen.
Und vielleicht auch an der Weser.
Ich würde damit auf Hecht , Zander und Barsch gehen.
Da einige seen sehr überfischt sind würde es mich stark interessieren ob diese Wobbler wirklich besser gehen|rolleyes


----------



## aesche100 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Ich möchte die Wobbler auf Meerforelle im Fluß und an der Ostsee testen.Komme auf ca. 150 Angeltage im Jahr im Fluß
 und 50 in der Ostsee.#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin

ich habe ein Gewässer vor der Haustür, in dem eine ganze Menge gute Hechte rumschwimmen.
Leider ist das Gewässer ziemlich überangelt und die Hechte kennen jeden Gummifisch schon mit Namen 
Mit Wobbler fischt glücklicherweise kaum einer, deswegen würde ich diese Peter Biedron Wobbler hier gerne mal testen... Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es DER Hechtköder hier wird #6

Ich komme auf ca. 2-3 Angeltage/Woche in diesem Gewässer...


----------



## ederseebasshunter (4. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo Anglerboard-Team

Meine Bewerbung!

Ich würde Die Wobbler Sehr gerne auf Barsch und Hecht an meinem Hausgewässer,dem Edersee testen!!!

Würde mich sehr freuen!!

EderseeBassHunter:vik:


----------



## schrauber78 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

halli hallo, ich würd mich auch gern zur verfügung stellen. gewässer wären die elbe, saale, mlk, seen in s-a, weser, leine und vereinsseen rund um hannover


----------



## Luky (5. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
auch ich möchte mich dem Wunsch anschließen und gern die neuen Peter Biedron Wobler testen. Meine Zielfische sind Zander, Hecht und Barsch. Geangelt wird in Sachsen an Elbe, Zschopau, Mulde sowie in der TS Kriebstein. Vieleicht bekomme ich damit endlich wieder einmal einen maßigen Fisch an den Haken.

Petri Heil
Luky


----------



## bigcalli (5. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

*Biedron „The Original"
*schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln

den würde ich gerne mal in Aktion sehen hier in der Ruhr in Mülheim.

Zielfisch wären natürlich alle Räuber die es hier in der Ruhr gibt
von Hecht,Barsch,Zander,Rapfen und sogar kapitale Bachforellen sind hier ja schon gefangen worden.

Ich würde mich natürlich dazu bereit erklären ausführlich darüber zu berichten.

Angeltage gibt es viele die auch nur mal als Stippvisite ausfallen können da die Ruhr lang ist und es viele Möglichkeiten gibt unterschiedlichste Gewässerabschnitte zu Beharken.Es gibt hier in der Ruhr schnellfließende und mäßige bis fast stehende Abschnitte.


----------



## welsman (5. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

HAllo!
So ich bewerbe mich dann auch nochmal!
Wo?An den Seen und Poldern in der Niederlande,Rhein,Sech-seen-Platte...eigentlich überall wo ich gerade in der Nähe bin.

Wannas ganze Jahr über.In den Niederlanden fast jedes Wochenende und in Deutschland mind. 4mal im Monat.Zum testen hab ich also genug Zeit!

Zielfisch?Hecht und dann Zander doch wenn sich was anderes an den Wobblern vergreift .hab ich da auch nix gegen.

Mfg. Felix!


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann bewerbe ich mich nochmals.

Gewässer

Rhein zwischen Köln und Düsseldorf
2 Rheinhäfen
6 Vereinsseen

Zielfisch:
alles was sich auf Kunstköder fangen läßt.

Häufigkeit ~1-2x die Woche, sofern keine Geschäftsreise dazwischen kommt


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So bewerbe mich auch nochmal und hoffe mal auserwählt zu werden! Würde die Wobbler auf Hecht,Zander,Rapfen und Barsch testen! Gehe mind. 2mal die Woche ans Wasser! Wo: Rhein-Herne-Kanal,Rhein und Ruhr!


----------



## fraibeuter (5. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann auch nochmal,
wo: Hunte, Weser, Kiesgruben-Baggerseen
 Alte Mühlenteiche mit Auen durchfluss (hinter den Mühlenrädern)
Schweden (östrasilen)          
Norwegen (Glomma) oberhalb von Oslo
wann: Das ganze jahr über. Zurzeit min.4 mal die Woche
        2.Wochen Schweden-Norwegen wo sie zeigen müssten wat sie können!!!!
was: Hecht, Zander, Forelle, Lachs, Barsch und wat sonst noch so nicht alltäglich beißt!!

Carpe Diem


----------



## Michel_Fisherman (5. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die wobbler in einem Gewässer des Günztals (Günzburg/Bayern) testen. 
Das von mir befischte Gewässer weißt einen guten Bestand von, vor allem großen Hechten auf, welche aber nur selten gefangen werden.
Mit Kunstködern wird dort so gut wie überhaupt nicht gefischt, ich habe in zwei jahren nur einen einzigen Hecht auf Blinker gefangen.

Gerade deshalb würde es eine tolle Erfahrung sein, solch einen besonderen Wobbler in diesem Gewässer zu testen.

Oh sorry. Will noch was hinzufügen:
Fischen werde ich dieses Gewässer dann 1-2 mal in der Woche (Schule, Fußball) aber dafür dann mehrere Stunden.

Auch interessant wär, ob mit dem dem Wobbler auch mal ein Zander gefangen wird, der einzig andere Raubfisch im Gewässer. Solche hat man nämlich schon seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr gefangen, es sind jedoch durchaus kapitale vorhanden.

Die informationen hab ich übrigens von dem Pächter, er ist ein Freund meines Vaters.

Grüße+Petri Heil

michel


----------



## seahavk (5. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

_Hey

ich würde die Wobbler gern in der Müritz auch Hecht, Barsch und Zander testen.

Gruß Seahavk|wavey:_


----------



## kulti007 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich möchte diese wobbler überall testen wo ich angeln gehe #6

ganz ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich nicht an die fängigkeit dieser wobbler. vllt. kann ein test mich vom gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## avoelkl (6. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Möchte die Wobbler ebenfalls testen. Gehe wenn möglich mindestens 2 mal die Woche zum angeln auf Hecht, Zander und Forellen.Gewässer sind die Ammer und einige sehr schöne Weiher  zwischen Starnberger und Ammersee.GrüßeAndi


----------



## litzbarski (6. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte die Wobbler von Peter Biedron testen.

Ich versuche 1 - 2 mal die Woche Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Forelle zu überzeugen (zum beißen natürlich). Die Gewässer die ich dabei heimsuche sind z. B. die Rappbodetalsperre, die Hasselvorsperre, die Trautensteiner Sperre - sprich fast alles was es in der Umgebung von Wernigerode an Talsperren so gibt.

Petri

Andre


----------



## Tightlines (6. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

HI gerne schliesse ich mich die Bewerbern an und melde mich ebenfalls. Habe schon mit Biedron Wobbler auf Forelle gefischt (Koppe) und bin gespannt auf Hecht Wobbler. Ich angle im Bodensee und in Kiesseen in der Nähe.
Ein Bericht wäre natürlich selbstverständlich.
Gruß


----------



## Sinuhe (6. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann bewerbe ich mich halt auch nochmal.

Die Gewässer an denen ich zu Gange bin:

Neckar bei Besigheim und Lipno Stausee in Tschechien.

Zielfisch:
alles was sich auf Kunstköder fangen läßt, aber bevorzugt Zander.

Gruß


----------



## lino64 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Da ich in einem Gewässer Fische in dem auf gewöhnliche Kunstköder nichts mehr geht, würde ich gerne an diesem Test Teilnehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

so,2 versuch|rolleyes

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich nochmals

Zielfisch: Hecht,Zander,Barsch:m

Gewässer: Baggersee und Elbe:m


Gruß
stefan|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## mock86 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ja klasse, bin sehr oft an der elbe auf zander, an der alster auf hecht, zander und barsch, sowie an einem baggersee bei uns in der nähe auf barsch unterwegs. für die elbe habe ich allerdings noch nicht den richtigen kunstköder gefunden. vielleicht ist ja einer der peter biedron wobbler die geheimwaffe dort - wer weiß..!?
gruß mock86


----------



## schneiderfischer (6. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

ich würde diese interessanten Wobbler sehr gerne testen. 

Ohne Tauchschaufel, aber dafür einstellbare Aktion und Tiefe, nicht schlecht. 

Mein Angelgewässer ist unser Vereinssee mit gutem Hecht und Zanderbestand.


----------



## keilerkopf (7. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, ich probiere das auch nochmal,
ich interessiere mich sehr für die Wobbler. Ich gehe oft nach Feierabend noch eine Runde Spinnfischen, die Gewässer sind da sehr variabel, da der Verein viele besitzt bzw. gepachtet hat.
Es reicht von flachen trüben Teichen bis zu recht tiefen Baggerseen, hinzu kommt noch eine recht lange Strecke der Oker und Schunter, sowie eine Fischereierlaubnis für den Mittellandkanal. Es ist also für (fast) jeden Einsatzbereich etwas dabei. Die variable Lauftiefe der Wobbler würde mir zudem sehr entgegenkommen aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebiete.
Besetzt sind die Gewässer mit Hechten, Zandern, Welsen und natürlich auch Barschen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekäme, diese Wobbler auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.
Für euch würde außerdem ein ausführlicher Testbericht herausspringen. 

MfG
keilerkopf


----------



## Fischer Fritz (7. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

Ort: Donau, Baggerseen, Bodensee
Wann: Jedes Wochenende
Was: Hecht, (Groß-)Barsch, Zander, Forelle

Würd mich sehr über die Wobbler freuen.


----------



## Adlerfan (7. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na da mache ich doch gerne mit:

Die Wobbler würden von mir an den Wochenenden (und manchmal unter der Woche abends) in den Flüssen Rhein und Main, sowie im Dezember und Januar in den Kanälen Ostfrieslands eingesetzt werden.
Fischarten: Hecht, Zander, Rapfen, Barsch
Fangbericht wäre natürlich selbstverständlich.


----------



## Vitali-KS (7. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

Ort: Fulda bei Kassel
Wann: fast jedes Wochenende
Was: Hecht, Zander

Würde mich natürlich auch riesig über die Wobbler freuen, und der Bericht müsste dann auch interessant sein, da ich noch nie mit Wobblern geangelt habe.
 :vik:

Gruß

Vitali


----------



## giebel (7. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde diese Wobler gerne an "meinem" Baggersee testen.
Vorhandene Raubfische sind Barsch, Hecht, Wels und Zander, jedoch wegen des großen Futterfischangebotes nicht  leicht zu fangen.  Da  ich laufend mit Blinker und Wobler unterwegs bin,  kann leicht ein Vergleich hergestellt werden.

LG


----------



## angler4711 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, Moin!
Gerne würde ich die Wobbler testen, als neu Miedglied dieses Forumes.
Wo ich sie testen würde, zuerst in der Tongrube 3 meines Vereines, danach in der Hunte.
Worauf, in erster Linie auf Hecht, natürlich waren Zander und Barsche auch nicht schlecht!
Wann, immer wenn es geht!


----------



## Blink* (8. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mooiin,

dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben:

Wo: Vereinssee (Tiefen bis 16m), Kanal ( Tiefen bis 3m)

Wann: Jede zweite Woche jeden Tag  und natürlich am      Wochenende

Zielfisch(e): Hecht,Zander (Vereinssee) Hecht,Zander,Barsch (kanal)


So.... mal abwarten

Gruß, blink*


----------



## wulfy3 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

|rolleyeswäre doch super in der Alster meinen ersten Hecht zu fangen, schließlich heißt es doch so schön... Versuch macht klug
LG#h Wulfy3


----------



## LAC (8. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich möchte die wobbler gerne mal testen - auf hecht und barsch - in dänemark. Der ringkøbing fjord ist mein hausrevier und ich gehe reichlich angeln - ich glaube schon, dass einige am haken kommen.


----------



## Ghanja (9. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal dafür. Zielfische sind Hecht und Zander, denen ich im Still-Gwässer (Stausee Eixendorf) bzw. Fließgewässer (Naab und Donau) nachstelle.


----------



## yallamann (10. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

da ich bereits auf einen arctic devil 2 hechte in einem düsseldorfer stadtgewässer verhaften konnte, bewerbe ich mich um die anderen modelle weiterhin in stillgewässern und dem rhein zu testen. ich bin bereits voll überzeugt von den qualitäten des arctic tiger und gespannt auf die anderen wobbler der biedron serie.


----------



## Jacky Fan (11. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Das wär mal was für unseren Ems-Jade-Kanal.
Tiefen bis zu stellenweise 4m und auch mit Radaubrüdern überfischt.
Ich würde die Wobbler auf Mark und Bein testen.
Ende der Auslosung passt auch noch mit unseren Schonzeiten zusammen.


----------



## Forellenschorsch (12. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo liebe Angelredaktion,
da ich noch nicht so oft mit Wobblern geangelt habe, meinstens habe ich es mal mit geliehen Wobblern ausprobiert, würde ich Gerne an diser Aktion teilnehmen. Zum Angeln gehe ich an unser Vereinsgewässer (Hecht, Zander, Forelle und Weisfische) so wie an den Rhein.
Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich an dieser Aktion teilnehmen könnte.

Gruß und Petri an Alle
Forellenschorsch


----------



## gifhorner anglerk (12. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich möchte dann auch mal mitmachen. 
Ich würde in der Aller und Ise fischen. Hinzu kommen einige Seen sowie Kanäle meines Vereins. Der Zielfisch wäre der Hecht, den ich mit Wobblern bisher noch nicht überlisten konnte, sodass mit den Biedron Wobblern also eine Premiere wäre. Natürlich sind Zander, Barsch sowie Rapfen ein willkommener Beifang. Ich gehe eigentlich jedes Wochenende los, jetzt im Winter fast nur auf Raubfisch. 
Gruß Eike

P.S. Ein Fangbericht würde natürlich kommen.


----------



## B2H2 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Leute, ich gehe mit meinem Vater auch öffters zum Hechte ärgern und mit den Biedron Wobblers könnte ich Ihm mal zeigen wo der Haken hengt:vik:


----------



## Pfandpirat (13. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann will ich auch mal.

Gewässer: Thüringische Saale sowie umliegende Seen.

Zielfisch: Hecht & Zander.


----------



## Kössi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
Ich möchte die Wobbler in der Elbe und in der Schwarzen Elster auf Hecht und Zander testen.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Angelfreunde und Wobbler-Bauer !!!

Ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne testen, da ich mit den bisherigen Wobblern etwas unzufrieden war und herausfinden will, ob diese wirklich so gut fangen wie ich gehört habe.

Wo: Die Lausitz, Elbe, Stausee Spreemberg, Die Spree und im Sommer der Orlik Stausee Tschechien
Wann: Immer wenn ich Lust und Zeit hab
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Döbel und Rapfen.

Mfg Juri
Lausitzer-Anglerteam


----------



## H2Ofreund (16. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Da es im Oktober nicht geklappt hatte, will ich mal wieder. Das Testgebiet bleibt wie gehabt der Schweriner See. Dort würde ich es auf Hechte und eventuell Barsche versuchen. Mal sehen wenn die ersten Meinungen der Oktobergewinner eintreffen.


----------



## DHK (23. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi, 
ich würde au gerne Testen.
Am Rursee in der Eifel und anderen Gwässern der Region.

Dirk


----------



## JonasH (25. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Also angeln tue ich sehr oft im Mittellandkanal (Zander,Barsch) aber auch in Bächen (Hecht)+(wenn keine Schonzeit Forelle...) und in einigen Teichen mit hauptsächlich Hechten und Barschen... vereinzelt Zander! Hoffe das reicht für die Bewerbung  

Grüße, Jonas


----------



## Lysis (28. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*



Ich würde die Wobbler gerne mal bei uns an der Vereinslippe einsetzen. Wir haben da ein Wehr wo allerlei Raubfisch steht,
Hecht, Barsche, Zander, Rapfen etc.

Lysis


----------



## fritte (29. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auf ein Neues!!!! 
Bei mir würden sie auch hauptsächlich auf den Hecht eingestezt werden, mein Gewässer wäre die Ruhr und der Reihn Herne Kanal sowie einige kleinere Seen in der Umgebung.
Bis jetzt habe ich schon einige schöne Hechte dieses Jahr mein eigen nennen dürfen.
Vorallem fände ich es aber mal sehr interessant diese art zu probieren.
Vorallem der Belly Dancer ist sehr interessant.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (29. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Also ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne gewinnen.
Zielfische: Zander und Hecht
Gewässer: Großer Baggersee 
Zeit: Wahrscheinlich im Frühjahr auf träge Hechte|wavey:


----------



## morpheus55 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo,

könnte auch mal testen und berichten.

gewässer:
Elbe, Binnen-Elbe, Balaton (Ungarn), einige kleinere seen

zielfisch:
Hecht, Zander, Wolgazander, Barsch

mfg
morpheus55

PS. nächster balaton aufenthalt über weihnachten neujahr (20.12.07-04.01.08!)


----------



## Dorschjäger (30. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich fische nun schon 48 Jahre. Auch ich würde gerne die Biedron-Wobbler testen.

Meine Gewässer und mein Zielfisch der Hecht.

Gewässer:

Wörnitz Dinkelsbühl
Fränkische Rezat
Rednitz
Reifsee bei Ingolstadt
Lanzenweiher in der Oberpfalz

Würde mich freuen ,wenn ich als Testangler ausgewählt würde.

Euer
Dorschjäger #h#h


----------



## DerFischfänger (30. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

MoinMoin,
Ich fische nun schon seit knapp 10 Jahren fast ausschließlich mit Wobbler... Ich stehe mit Gufis irgendwie auf Kriegsfuß...
Aber ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nachdem perfekten Köder.Deshalb möchte ich gerne die Peter Biedron Wobbler testen
Wo würde ich die Köder einsetzen??
- Am Rhein zwischen Bad Honnef &Köln. Entweder fische ich den Wobbler direkt oder stationär an einer Sideplaner-Montage.Mich würde sehr intressieren, wie sich die Köder an einer solchen Montage in der Strömung verhalten. Euch auch??
Es vergeht kaum eine Woche, in der ich nicht 3-5 mal dort fischen gehen... meistens auch mit Erfolg.. 
-Am Rursee, eine große Talsperre im Westen Deutschlands. Der Fischbestand ist nicht so groß, wie in anderen Talsperren. An dem Gewässer gilt Klasse statt Masse, ein guter Köder ist dort das A&O für Erfolg... genauso wie das Vertrauen des Anglers in den gefischten Köder... 
-An 4 kleine Seen, die genau das Gegenteil von der Rurtalsperre sind. Fängt man dort nicht innerhalb der ersten Stunde mehrere Fische, muss man den Köder wechseln.Ich bevorzuge die Gewässer um neue Köder bzw. Montagen zu testen... Der Fischbestand lässt in der Mehrheit zu Schlüßen zu, ob ein Köder etwas taugt oder eben nicht...

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, die Wobbler testen zu können


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Novembergewinner stehen fest. 
Werden im Dezembermag veröffentlicht  (www.Anglerpraxis.de).
Alle anderen können sich wieder bewerben für die nächsten 5 Pakete:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114849


----------

